# Investigate market *before* writing your story?



## PenCat (Jun 24, 2015)

What's the wisdom of checking out what the market is like _*before*_ writing one's story?

I have 3 stories/ideas in progress right now. I'm excited about them all and they seem like good stories, but what if I (or anyone) gets to the end of writing their story only to learn that the publishers aren't taking stories on that subject, or of that type?

I've heard stories about authors who eventually saw huge success after being turned down by loads of publishers..JK Rowling is one noteworthy example. I'd heard that HP was rejected by many publishers before it finally took off.

I like writing and I like my stories but in terms of trying to get published..who wants to invest all that toil only to learn that nobody would ever publish it?

thoughts?


----------



## LeeC (Jun 24, 2015)

First of all, in my research of thousands of agents and hundreds of publishers (looking for potentials to query) I can't imagine where any storyline wouldn't fit in. Keep in mind that though they might differ in what they're looking for, in most cases what they're looking for is marketability, and in a few cases what they believe exceptionally good writing. Marketability is 95% percent of the game, and the quality of the writing is the other 5%. In other words, if it fits what the entity deals with and if they see it as marketable, the quality of the writing in their perspective is predominantly the final hurdle. 

Further it is important to research what other storylines your's might go head to head with, because it's a question they'll get around to asking (some even require such in an initial query), or in a less desirable case tell you ;-)

Best of luck


----------



## PenCat (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you, LeeC

...and how is marketability gauged?


----------



## LeeC (Jun 24, 2015)

PenCat said:


> Thank you, LeeC
> 
> ...and how is marketability gauged?



How profitable they think it will be to them, that's pretty much the world we live in.


----------



## PenCat (Jun 24, 2015)

well, I understand what 'profitability' means and why they pursue it....can anyone say how publishers _gauge_ how profitable they think an as-yet-unpublished work might be?

thank you!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 24, 2015)

What is hot now? Will it be by the time you finish your novel (first draft/revisions/editing/beta readers, etc.) and then seeking an agent or publisher directly. Depending on how fast you write...it could easily be a year or more. And then when the publisher accepts it, and the contract negotiations are done, it goes in for editing, cover design, marketing (reviewers/blurbs) all the while being placed in a future publication slot in the publisher's schedule.

So, trying to figure out what publishers are taking/publishing now and if it matches what you intend start writing now? I am not sure that's a strategy that will avoid having publishers not interested in what you write, after it's written.

Some publishers are consistent in what they publish. Some do certain types of mysteries (cozy, police procedural, etc.) and some romance publishers have different types, just as some SF publishers such as Baen lean toward military SF.

If you can predict where the market will be in two years (what will be hot) and write toward that...well, that would help your chances greatly.

There is nothing wrong with writing with a particular audience in mind. But you're going to be better off writing a book that you thoroughly enjoy because you're going to be writing and reading and revising it many, many--many times before the process is over. And then, once you find a publisher, you're going to be going through edits and galley proofs--reading it again and again.

While it's not impossible, it would be much more difficult to do all of that with a novel you don't care as much about but you think will sell.

That's my two cents. Good luck with any route and story you decide upon!


----------



## Terry D (Jun 24, 2015)

There a number of resources available to find out what types of books publishers are looking for. Duotrope is one, Writer's Digest puts out their annual Writer's Market, and there are many more on-line. Read the guidelines for book publishers to see if they are looking for the sort of book you are thinking about writing. Then dig some more to find agents who represent that sort of work. This is, by no means, a sure-fire way to market your work. But it is a place to start.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Jun 25, 2015)

This is my favorite topic of all possible topics in all possible artistic endeavours.  Do I tailor my art to the tastes of the day or do I do what I want to do and hope to find an audience for what I believe in?  

The answer to both questions is Yes.
The answer to both questions is NO.

You have to find a balance.  Try investigating what is going on in your particular genre and others.  Don't copy it but be aware of it.  
The truth is, only you can decide what to write.  If you happen to be one of those few people who can actually see the emerging trend long before it gets stale and overdone (Vampires in Love for instance ....._ insert gut wretching vomit sounds here_)  and it happens to be something you can get behind, for sure, write it. But be aware that the chances that you will get a novel written and edited and then find a publisher etc. before any given trend runs out of steam are slim.  

I for one am going to stick to my guns.  I'd rather be a big fish in a small pond.  (Of course, I write stories about Dogs, animals etc....  a small pond?  How much to people spend on pet related stuff yearly?  How many people have dogs?  I just need them to find my work)  

I much like the idea of carving out your own niche.  Someone said there can only be 3 really big names in any particular genre.  The number one and the number 2 guy and the up and comer.  So ... how many horror writers can compete with Stephen King?  

Using a parallel, I used to musician.  While all my guitar playing buds were killing themselves trying to learn the blues licks of Stevie Ray Vaughan, this one chick was learning and playing the classic blues - all the pre-war acoustic stuff and the old sleepy and crusty dead blues masters.  Those pals are still honking on refried Stevie licks but she got a recordiing contract and toured the world.  

Moral .... be yourself.  

David Gordon Burke


----------



## movieman (Jun 27, 2015)

For indie books, it can make sense. You can see what's selling, write a similar book, publish it, and still have a good chance that yours will be out fast enough to hit the same market. For trade publishing, there's not much point; as mentioned, by the time an editor reads it--particularly if you have to find an agent first--they'll be saying 'Oh God, not another WWII lesbian werewolf erotic romance.'


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 27, 2015)

I asked a publisher and editor how important it was for a submission to be 'on trend' and she said "not at all".


----------



## Loulou (Jun 28, 2015)

The market changes so frequently - trends die, new ones are born - so I'd just write what you love and then find a market that suits it, not the other way around.  Imagine you write a novel/short piece for a specific market and then they don't go for it?   Far better to write what you love and enjoy it.  Your love*of*the work will shine through.  Good luck.


----------

